# How many epistles were written from Rome?



## Eoghan (Jul 12, 2010)

It struck me that Paul's enforced "rest" at Rome was an opportunity for writing. How many of his letters could be traced to Rome?


----------



## DTK (Jul 12, 2010)

Theologians often make reference to Paul's "prison" epistles...Ephesians, Philippians, Colossians, and Philemon, all written during his first Roman incarceration. Recent scholarship has questioned whether Philippians and Philemon was written during this same period of imprisonment. 

Perhaps others can respond more fully and/or offer any correction of my "off-the-cuff" comment.


----------



## Porter (Jul 12, 2010)

Peter, being the first Pope, probably wrote his epistles from Rome.   

(DTK - good to "see" you; I am formerly (and I guess still) "passedover" from the NTRMin forum, and #pros)


----------



## DTK (Jul 13, 2010)

Porter said:


> DTK - good to "see" you



Ditto Cameron


----------

